# 90mm FAST Intake on 04 GTO



## Virginia_Tech_GTO (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for some advice on the 90mm FAST intake. My GTO is pretty much stock, with the exception of the magnaflow catback that was on the car when I purchased it.

I'd like to get the 90mm fast system and also want the k&N intake to finish it off. 
Now for the question, Do i need to purchase a different k&N system if i'm using the FAST intake or is the FIPK still going to fit?

In other words, is the outside diameter of the FAST TB the same as the stock TB?

and second, what kind of HP gains would i be looking at for the full FAST + k&N system?? anyone have any experience with that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm about 90% sure if you get the 90mm throttle body with it you can use an FIPK for an 05-06 GTO since the 05-06 GTO's have a 90mm TB.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

An alternative option for consideration would be to have your stock intake and TB ported and polished. I went that route for $450 including installation. Not sure what the HP gain was because I had LT's and a cam installed at the same time. Believe the Fast Intakes are around $1,000 plus. Food for thought...


----------

